# What can I do to improve Maglite 2D & 3D lights?



## mckeand13 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hopefully this is the right forum. I couldn't see an obvious better one to place my question.

I've got a couple 2D and 3D incandescent maglites lying around. Now that I know what flashlights can do (Fenix PD31 on the way), the maglites seem like toys.

What are the possibilities for greater output from these lights? Are there higher voltage battery options, quality high output LED conversions, etc? 

I have a maglite LED 2D and it's got a terrible beam pattern. Perfect donut. Exactly what I don't want.

Thanks!


----------



## belomeclone (Apr 8, 2011)

Step 1: Grab 3AA-D shells. They can be as cheap as a dollar or as much as 20 dollars for a custom-made, 2D shell.

Step 2: Go straight for a Terralux. I believe there is one brighter option, maybe, but I think the Terralux is your safest bet.

Step 3: Install and enjoy. It's got a solid beam, and 700 Lumens, please a simple UI. (med, high, low) you cycle through with a half-depress.

It's your best bet. It is pricey at 70 dollars, but it's going to be great.

For the 3D One, I am unsure what to do, perhaps a 2AA-D? Or a weaker drop-in. I do know there is a custom-built Flood Maglite in a 3D Maglite that's like 2000 lumens, but don't ask me about it!!


----------



## Waspy (Apr 8, 2011)

What are 3AA-D shells?

What is Terralux?

Any links?


----------



## belomeclone (Apr 8, 2011)

Those are things you can look up yourself. 3AA-D shells are shells that fit 3AA batteries in a D battery shell. Terralux is a Maglite Drop In. I just did a google search for both terms and found relevant information in the first link. There is no reason why you could not have.

http://www.terraluxcorp.com/terralu...tUpgrades/MiniStar30MEX/tabid/86/Default.aspx

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?127407-Plastic-3AA-to-D-Cell-holder


----------



## Waspy (Apr 8, 2011)

OK thanks and sorry.


----------



## Ajax517 (Apr 8, 2011)

Better yet....go here.

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/index.php


----------



## march.brown (Apr 8, 2011)

Search on heebay for a Fusion 36 LED showerhead ... It fits straight into a Maglite ... Get some 3AA to D convertors ... The Maglite 2D will take two of these , so the torch will be powered by six AA Eneloops ... The torch can also be powered by two 18650 Li-Ions or even by two D cells ... It is a good floody beam.

The Fusion 36 can be powered by up to six cells , so 9 Volts is the maximum recommended voltage ... The 3D would be OK when powered by three D cells.

I have the 2D powered by six AA Eneloops and my Wife has a 2C powered by two 18500 Li-Ions though it still works OK on two C cells.

The showerhead is a bit brighter when using nine volts than with three volts ... This dropin is cheap and a great addition to the Maglite.

Somewhere on candlepowerforums there is a thread on this dropin ... Worth a look.
.


----------



## mckeand13 (Apr 8, 2011)

Great information!

Thanks for getting me started. Exactly what I need.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 8, 2011)

i run fusion 36 in chopped C mag off 1 18650, min voltage for F36 is 3v, perfect cut off point for 18650, i use unprotected cells,


----------



## Norm (Apr 8, 2011)

Moved to Homemade and Modified Flashlights Discussion.
Norm


----------



## KC_451 (Apr 9, 2011)

mckeand13 said:


> Hopefully this is the right forum. I couldn't see an obvious better one to place my question.
> 
> I've got a couple 2D and 3D incandescent maglites lying around. Now that I know what flashlights can do (Fenix PD31 on the way), the maglites seem like toys.
> 
> ...


 


belomeclone said:


> Step 1: Grab 3AA-D shells. They can be as cheap as a dollar or as much as 20 dollars for a custom-made, 2D shell.
> 
> Step 2: Go straight for a Terralux. I believe there is one brighter option, maybe, but I think the Terralux is your safest bet.
> 
> ...


 
I have been using two different 3D Maglites, each equipped with a FM 9AA to 3D cell holder. One is fitted with the - *TerraLUX TLE-300M-EX EXTREME 700 lumens /3 OUTPUT LEVEL MiniStar30M TLE-300* - that you mention *belomeclone*, and the other with the - *TerraLUX TLE-300M-EX-S EXTREME 700 lumens / SINGLE OUTPUT LEVEL MiniStar30M TLE-300M*. Both were purchased at Battery Junction or ZBattery, I don't recall. Both are extremely satisfactory performers with the above mentioned AA cell holders.

KC


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 9, 2011)

Disasemble light. Toss the lens, reflector, switch assembly and bulb.

Get a nice UCL lens, aluminium reflector from KD, copper base, XM-L, an 8*AMC7135 driver board, 2 component metal glue, some thermal epoxy and/or paste, clicky button, a nice 32600 cell and a nice box o tools. Cut down the tube, drill a hole in the tail for the new clicky, attach the xml to the base and driver and epoxy it on your reflector and you'll end up with this:







Lots o light, great runtime, small formfactor and you can still use all your Mag gadgets (filters/traffic cones and such)


----------



## Mojito150 (Apr 11, 2011)

march.brown said:


> The Fusion 36 can be powered by up to six cells , so 9 Volts is the maximum recommended voltage ... The 3D would be OK when powered by three D cells.
> 
> I have the 2D powered by six AA Eneloops and my Wife has a 2C powered by two 18500 Li-Ions though it still works OK on two C cells.
> 
> ...



Has anyone run the Fusion 36 at higher than 9V? I am considering 3 x 18650, (11.1V).


----------



## Brian10962001 (Apr 12, 2011)

RepProdigious said:


> Disasemble light. Toss the lens, reflector, switch assembly and bulb.
> 
> Get a nice UCL lens, aluminium reflector from KD, copper base, XM-L, an 8*AMC7135 driver board, 2 component metal glue, some thermal epoxy and/or paste, clicky button, a nice 32600 cell and a nice box o tools. Cut down the tube, drill a hole in the tail for the new clicky, attach the xml to the base and driver and epoxy it on your reflector and you'll end up with this:
> 
> ...



Could we possibly get some part numbers and such for all this, maybe a look inside? I've been looking at budget mag mods and yours is the first one that sounds about right!


----------



## mckeand13 (Apr 13, 2011)

This looks like an amazing amount of output. I like it. What would a guess be on the output so I have a general idea?

http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php/topic,4050.0.html

What does it take to make something like this from a maglite? I've got enough 3 & 4D's lying around. What's the cost?

I would love to do something with my mags using AA Eneloops rather than the D cells. I have a lot of Eneloops right now.

I see Fivemega referenced quite a bit as I look but all of the posts are quite old. Is the person or company still around?


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 14, 2011)

I started typing how i built this but the story got looong.. Il make a new thread an post a link here.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 14, 2011)

RepProdigious said:


> I started typing how i built this but the story got looong.. Il make a new thread an post a link here.


 
BAM!!


----------



## KC_451 (Apr 15, 2011)

RepProdigious said:


> Disasemble light. Toss the lens, reflector, switch assembly and bulb.
> 
> Get a nice UCL lens, aluminium reflector from KD, copper base, XM-L, an 8*AMC7135 driver board, 2 component metal glue, some thermal epoxy and/or paste, clicky button, a nice 32600 cell and a nice box o tools. Cut down the tube, drill a hole in the tail for the new clicky, attach the xml to the base and driver and epoxy it on your reflector and you'll end up with this:
> 
> ...


 
Very very nice!


----------



## shdwkeeper (May 8, 2011)

Goto this thread, it has help a ton of folks that want to modify their 2D and 3D Mags.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?238641-How-To-Mod-a-Maglite-P7-38-PICS


----------



## 350xfire (May 8, 2011)

Mac C with XML. Runs off 2 CR123 but can use 2-25500s as well. Sitting by a Streamlight Ultra Stinger.





Shorty D Camo with P7 LED and custom heatsinks. 





3D shortened for 2 18650 LiIon. DX 1200 lumen module.

And so on and so forth!


----------



## mckeand13 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out what to do and need some help and direction. Just a quick shove to get me going.

I was originally planning on doing a Mag85 with a 3D, FM bifocal, UCL, FM 9AA>3D adapter, and bipin adapter with an 1185.

Then I was really wanting something in a 2D size so I started thinking about an 1164 (WA1268) based light with a FM 8AA>2D adapter. My concerns were the higher current (i'd like to use the stock switch) and short(er) run time with this light although I'm still really liking the overall length of the 2D.

Now I'm thinking about something utilizing Li-ion batteries so it can sit longer without charging and hopefully avoid the cost of a battery adapter. I'm ok going to a C based mag if necessary, especially since the lens, reflector, and bipin adapter will still fit.

Any thoughts on options?

Thanks.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 7, 2011)

mckeand13 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to do and need some help and direction. Just a quick shove to get me going.
> 
> I was originally planning on doing a Mag85 with a 3D, FM bifocal, UCL, FM 9AA>3D adapter, and bipin adapter with an 1185.
> 
> ...


 
*Here are only few options from 1001 in 2C, 2D and smaller size:
A- 2C M*g with PVC sleeve, 2 protected 18650, deep tail cap, bi-pin socket, WA1111
B- 2C M*g with PVC sleeve, 2 IMR 18650, deep tail cap, 3854 HO ROP
C- Bored out 2C M*g, 2 IMR26500, 3853 HO ROP 
D- Bored out 2C M*g, 2 IMR26500, bi-pin socket, WA1274 
E- Quad bored 2D M*g, 8 Eneloops, bi-pin socket, WA1268
F- 2D M*g, 6 Eneloops, 3854 ROP HO
G- 2D M*g with PVC sleeve, 2 protected 18650, bi-pin socket, WA1111
H- 2D M*g with PVC sleeve, 2 IMR 18650, 3854 HO
I- 2D M*g with PVC sleeve, 2 IMR 26500, bi-pin socket, WA1274
J- 2D M*g with PVC sleeve, 2 IMR 26500, 3853 ROP HO
K- Tri bored 1.25 D M*g, 3 protected 17670, bi-pin socket, WA1185
All above options must be used with Borofloat lens and aluminum reflector.
Also there are many other possibilities and combinations in above sizes or larger incandescent.*


----------

